# BHFS class



## USNarcher (Oct 12, 2002)

There are a lot of guys that shoot their hunting set ups for indoors. Post your set up and that can make it easier for guys to help you upgrade if you need/want to.


----------



## swebs (Mar 26, 2008)

My hunting set up is:
2007 Diamond Justice 29" 60-70 lb.
Rest: currently whisker bisquet but am going to either a QAD or a Ripcord
Sights: single pin slider. I do have other sights since it needs to be fixed pin.
Arrows: Cabelas carbon Extreme Stalkers.
Release: Tru Ball Cyclone wrist strap.
Would like to find older (cheap) target bow by end of summer but with work cut backs not holding my breath.
Thaks


----------



## Bobmuley (Jan 14, 2004)

Shoot what you've got because there's nothing wrong with it. If down the road you decide you want (and can afford) something dedicated to target archery you can figure it out then. You're fine with what you've got as long as:
-stabilizer is less than 12" and straight,
-you use one of your fixed sights OR, do not move your single-pin slider (like for indoors).

My only suggestion would be to turn it down to 60 pounds for any of the target venues besides 3Ds or you're likely to fatigue faster than you'd expect.


Have fun.:thumbs_up


----------



## swebs (Mar 26, 2008)

Thanks. The weight is one of my concerns. It is set at 63 right now. Hopefully fatigue won't become a problem. Either way I figure I can't go wrong. Shooting bow, having fun and hopefully getting better! Plus my 17 year old son is going to shoot also.


----------



## deer_slayer1982 (Sep 8, 2008)

The only thing that u might want is a target sight for the minor ajustments. I really like the copper john ants 2.
Can find some of them used for around $150 or less. Have fun and don't let it make you mad. It's just a game. ;-)


----------



## WHITETAIL1000 (Apr 15, 2008)

i won the state championship bhfs shooting a Elite Fire. Sword Apex 3rd plane sight, limbdriver rest, 10" deadcenter stab, vx22's.


----------

